# Perfect Storm 2012 looks likely now



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

This has the potential to knock out power to over 6-10 million people with flooding, and serious beach problems. The wind field will spread out bigger than a hurricane to hit more areas.

HERE IS OUR UPDATE

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&groupid=44&topicid=10571&Itemid=179


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

What's it look like ad far as inland snow? Particularly Western PA?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/extradinary-circumstances-need/618156


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well,

I guess I'll have extra gas for my generator, new saw blade for the chain saw, about 50 cases of bottled water, and a spare girlfriend on hand, just in case my wife gets picked up and taken away like Dorothy and Toto...


I've got 3 dogs so losing one of them won't be that dramatic.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1505317 said:


> Well,
> 
> I guess I'll have extra gas for my generator, new saw blade for the chain saw, about 50 cases of bottled water, and a spare girlfriend on hand, just in case my wife gets picked up and taken away like Dorothy and Toto...
> 
> I've got 3 dogs so losing one of them won't be that dramatic.


Now that's being preparedThumbs Up


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

The weather channel is really revved up for this one. The word "unprecedented" has been used a lot.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love an early winter storm but lets be realistic here. Even if it hits DE, NJ, NY, etc it's not going to be a snow event. MAYBE for the higher elevations and to the west but for the coast to the middle inland areas it will be rain. Could be real nasty rain and wind, but not snow. That being said, I will listen more closely as it gets closer to the time and I plan on getting my generator ready as a just in case.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds like a really big wind and rain event for CNY. The storm tracks on the weather channel bring it right through here.

One good thing is we don't have many leaves on the trees now. They can handle a lot of wind without leaves.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Let's face it....

The weather channel is the most successful reality TV program ever made.... well, except for mork and mindy, but I digress.


Bad weather means HUGE ratings for TWC, as everyone, including grandma watches it. Hell, I think my dogs watch it, and force the cats to do the same.


Lets just hope it moves out to sea, as it's not going to produce any snow here anyway.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1505563 said:


> Bad weather means HUGE ratings for TWC, as everyone, including grandma watches it.


So what your saying is I should call them up and ask how much it would cost to run a 30 sec, commercial for snow removal for my business in NEPA. payup


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

These hyped up storms never do anything


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot of fish at the flemish cap, and a lot of weather too! LOL! I love that quote from the movie!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what it might be like in Southern Vermont? Maybe worse than Irene was, and hopefully a lot of snow for the guys up here.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

You never know could be bad!


remember storm 2-3 months ago that was going to hit NC and it was not as bad as they predicted it was going to be.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have an electric chain saw. I'm all set.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I have an electric chainsaw _and a generator_.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

IDOCTORTREES;1506303 said:


>


Well, I'm always totally screwed, so it's nothing new to me.....

BTW, I cleaned out my gutters today, and put two extensions on my leader drains. Do you think it can now handle 10" of rain in a 24 hour period ?

Our governor (you know him as the fat man) made the statement that NO Electrical repair companies are to be out there in the storm while it's under way. He doesn't want any casualties (dead electrical contractors) from Sandy's wrath.:salute:

I don't think that's fair..... Didn't the british send in the Irish ? I mean, WTH ? Doesn't anyone believe in knocking off a few hard working fellas to make sure that old ladies can watch Judge Judy ?


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1506307 said:


> Our governor (you know him as the fat man) made the statement that NO Electrical repair companies are to be out there in the storm while it's under way. He doesn't want any casualties (dead electrical contractors) from Sandy's wrath.:salute:


Yeah just remember he is the first person to ever open the flood gates and drain the reservoirs in hopes of easing flooding. The storm that is coming is nothing to joke about for us in NJ. I usually enjoy tracking the storms and this thing has me worried... more worried than I was with Irene 14 months ago.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Len90;1506399 said:


> Yeah just remember he is the first person to ever open the flood gates and drain the reservoirs in hopes of easing flooding. The storm that is coming is *nothing to joke about for us* in NJ. I usually enjoy tracking the storms and this thing has me worried... more worried than I was with Irene 14 months ago.


Yeah,

And I live along the coastline, so, I'm getting the worst of it.

Hopefully it's not going to be as bad as they're making it out to be.
:crying:


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1506423 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> And I live along the coastline, so, I'm getting the worst of it.
> 
> ...


I would baten down the hatches pretty good. With Irene we didnt have power for over a week, and we have a well so no water, no nothing. even cell phone service was down all over the place. it was almost impossible to get in touch with anyone. Good luck to you, we are all hoping its not as bad as they are saying.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

fishinRI13;1506516 said:


> Good luck to you, we are all hoping its not as bad as they are saying.


Thanks !

Not looking forwards to the "Largest storm ever recorded" (physically in size, that is) hitting my home.

Cleaned up the yard,
Installed leader drain extensions (black corrugated pipe)
Bought 25 gallons of gasoline for generator
Tested generator
Sharpened chainsaw blade
Drank a few beers
Filled the trucks full with fuel
Bought cat carriers for our rotten cats (emergency backup plan of leaving)
Bought water and "D" cell batteries from Costco
Took window A/C units out of my nieces house windows
Drank a few more beers
Cleaned up the dog poop
Tested Chainsaw and made new fuel mix
Dropped off water, batteries, cat carriers and pizzas for dinner to MIL's house so wife loves me more
Cut plywood for my front (east facing) windows.
Watched the weather channel almost every chance I could
Listened to the fat man call nj into a state of emergency
talked to a friend who lives on Silver Bay just across from Seaside heights, and wished him luck
Felt really sorry for the guys pumping gas at the local fueling stations, as they were pulling out their hair
Laughed my ass off at the 80 or so morons standing in line at Lowes for an imaginary shipment of generators that weren't actually coming

Should be interesting and will be a memorable point in time.

Good luck to my fellow storm troopers who are going to be living though this as well.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks similar to my list of what I did...I probably ought to take out that window A/C but it's a monster, ridiculously heavy, and I hate handling it.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Guess I'll be under water by this time tomorrow...


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

How are things where you are?


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

The Hype looks 95% accurate this time


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's a shot from a web cam in Blowing Rock, NC. If I didn't have to work, I would have made the 3 hour drive out there just for sight seeing.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1506423 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> And I live along the coastline, so, I'm getting the worst of it.
> 
> ...


How did everything go for you? Hope It wasn't to bad


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

The coastline in Monmouth County is pretty much destroyed!!! Luckily for me all my equipment was safe and dry. Waited in line for an hour on the parkway to reload my gas cans and diesel tank.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

*** Monmouth County in New Jersey that is.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

We got slammed with the wind, not a water event at all here in Putnam County,Lake Carmel.2 houses away from ours a tree flattened a Cadillac and 1 up from that one a larger tree did in the whole house.On my generator since Monday 630 PM.I feel fortunate,minor annoyances.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Polarismalibu;1507904 said:


> How did everything go for you? Hope It wasn't to bad


I live in Monmouth County about 3.5 miles from the ocean.

Storm was terrible, but I guess I live under a bubble of luck (about the only thing I've ever had any luck with). as my house was spared. I lost a section or two of fencing, had a few downed branches, and all the leaves were ripped out of my trees, but my wife, pets, MIL all made it out pretty much unscathed. I stood outside during a large majority of the storm as there wasn't any rain here, but mostly wind.

The coastline near me is simply wasted. Houses in the street, or swept out to sea. Downed telephone poles, trees, sand blown 10 blocks inland, newly formed boat graveyards and all of our lovely shoretowns which used to be great to go down to and have a nice lunch or dinner are wiped out.

If the building doesn't have structural damage, it does have water damage. We've been without power (all of monmouth cty) since the storm came in. Again, I'm really lucky as we didn't lose much at all. Some of my neighbors lost trees on top of their homes and cars, but our power lines are mostly still up...just not operational.

Years ago, we had an ice storm, and my wife blasted me that she didn't ever want to live like that again. 2.5 days of frigid weather was enough to convince her to install a backup generator system, so I had my sparky install a transfer switch, and I bought a 8500-13000 watt generator, so I could have everything I needed to work functioning.

I have all my appliances, heater, most lights and enough power to run my next door neighbors heating system, fridge and a few lights. I run it for about 6-7 hours, shut it down for a few hours, then run it again till about 10:00pm. This warms up the house, keeps the food cold till morning, and then we start the cycle all over again.

Problem here is NO FUEL STATIONS..... or at least only 2 that work. I just cannot stand the idea of sitting in a line for 6 hours, so I travel across the state, fill up my cans and vehicle, and come back. Because of the lack of intersection lights, that is a little challenging. a normal 15 minute ride takes about an hour or so because of all the crazy people out there, and blocked roads. Lots of downed wires, trees, and stupid people who have no respect for anyone other than themselves who basically do what they want and ignore the others around them..... blasting through stop signs, crossing barricaded highways, and just being arrogant a-holes makes it very difficult to be here.

My good friends live in Toms River area who went back to their homes after the storm passed, had to be evacuated by boat as the tide rolled in and wiped out the first floor of their homes. My sparky lost everything in his home as the same thing happened to him, although he waited to go there until the next day. Both friends lost everything. Both renovated their homes, and lost a combined total of $350,000 in renovations, furnishings, and possessions. They both have their lives, and the lives of their families, so it's not a total loss. I'll be spending a lot of time helping them clean out.

I was up today @ 3:00am to go get fuel, as I traveled about an hour to get fuel without dealing with the lines. 35 minutes to get gas was long enough.

Signing off.

Keep the snow cleared guys ! Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's crazy here, I'm In Clark NJ, drove thru the heavy wind,rain and snow here Monday Night, Tuesday morning. Yesterday, I had to drive a 100 miles back into PA to fill our fuel trailer. I can get Diesel here local, gas is the problem. The lines are forever long, trying to buy 500 gals at a time is crazy


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ive seen more destruction than I ever want to see again in my life. Houses flat out missing, moved miles from their foundations, on their sides, on top of other houses, you name it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

crazyboy;1509703 said:


> Ive seen more destruction than I ever want to see again in my life. Houses flat out missing, moved miles from their foundations, on their sides, on top of other houses, you name it.


Couldn't agree more.

Spent the day throwing out my buddies life. All of his furniture, carpet, doors, appliances, and countless possessions. His life is in a pile on his front lawn, but I guess he's ok because he has his life, family, and a house that can be rebuilt.

Not nearly as bad as those closer to the beach.

Lots of boats that weren't there on Sunday.










Forget about going into SeaBright to "lookie loo"... unless of course you want to get shot


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I had to go into Sea Bright to shut a water line flooding out Ocean Ave thwarting clean up efforts. The shut off valve was in a pit that was around 8' deep and had to be pumped out first. The average height of the water lines on the buildings was 53". This site is right at the Monmouth Beach border so it was built a little higher than everything in town. What a mess though.....they have multiple checkpoints set up to get into the area. The sand is being piled up around three times higher than the sea wall by wheel loaders. It actually looks lime a snow removal project with sand instead of snow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

My customer lives on the Monmouth Beach and Sea Bright border. He was there, until they threw them out a few days ago, and told them they won't be allowed back to their homes until further notice. His house had no damage, but he lost two vehicles. He told me the sand was over 5' deep when he walked out of the building the day after the storm, as if RT 36 / ocean ave was a brand new beach on the wrong side of the wall.

Amazing how quickly life changes can happen. I'm grateful I don't live there.


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1508452 said:


> I live in Monmouth County about 3.5 miles from the ocean.
> 
> Storm was terrible, but I guess I live under a bubble of luck (about the only thing I've ever had any luck with). as my house was spared. I lost a section or two of fencing, had a few downed branches, and all the leaves were ripped out of my trees, but my wife, pets, MIL all made it out pretty much unscathed. I stood outside during a large majority of the storm as there wasn't any rain here, but mostly wind.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you made it through. Just got power back this evening. Longest gas line for me was 2 hours 10 minutes at the Hess in Woodbridge. It sucked. I just hope this nor'easter doesn't take my lights out again.

As for the destruction, I am lucky to only have VERY minor damage. Scary to think towns like Union Beach are just flat out gone. When driving on 35 in Aberdeen/Hazlet I go over a bridge where there was a marina and the boats are just all over the place. There were even a few on the NJ Transit tracks. It's just heartbreaking to see NJ in such shambles.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Len90;1511840 said:


> Good to hear you made it through. Just got power back this evening. Longest gas line for me was 2 hours 10 minutes at the Hess in Woodbridge. It sucked. I just hope this nor'easter doesn't take my lights out again.


Thanks Good to hear you're fine as well..
Thumbs Up

Power came back yesterday morning. It's flickered on and off a few times, so the t.v.'s have to reset, but so far.....



Len90;1511840 said:


> As for the destruction, I am lucky to only have VERY minor damage. Scary to think towns like Union Beach are just flat out gone. When driving on 35 in Aberdeen/Hazlet I go over a bridge where there was a marina and the boats are just all over the place. There were even a few on the NJ Transit tracks. It's just heartbreaking to see NJ in such shambles.


Yeah, that "boat graveyard" is sickening. Went down to see the keyport Mikes Subs, and the Hot Dog guy's place is flattened. The restaurant on the water there was gutted like a fish, and nothing is left but studs.... Ye old cottage..... NADA food for a while....


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1512108 said:


> Yeah, that "boat graveyard" is sickening. Went down to see the keyport Mikes Subs, and the Hot Dog guy's place is flattened. The restaurant on the water there was gutted like a fish, and nothing is left but studs.... Ye old cottage..... NADA food for a while....


Just saw the one in Keyport today. Some of the boats almost made it onto 35. Did you see the mountains of sand in the parking lot for Laurence Harbor beach area. I think it's the lot with the police substation. It's just insane.

As for going to the shore to see it, I honestly don't think I could take looking at places I have such fond memories of in such shambles. Looking at the pictures is enough for me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok,

Then be prepared to cry.... as my stomach turned when my client sent me this link to a you boob video that they found. They live in SB, but their home was unaffected, however they lost two cars.






Truly sad to see what happened there.


----------

